
Ask HN: Can i post my artworks here? - jaisonjustus
Hello everyone, nice to see you again. I like to ask can I post my artworks here on hacker news. I know it&#x27;s not relevant to Hackernews content but I like to hear thoughts and suggestions about my work. There are alot of popular channel where I can post, But I mostly spend time here in hacker news and I like too. So, I thought of asking.. Thank you.
======
brudgers
What sort of posts are you considering making?

~~~
jaisonjustus
I try to make some posters, graphic collections, etc during my free time and I
like to sharing and hear what everybody like to say about it. These are my
projects – [http://behance.net/jaisonjustus](http://behance.net/jaisonjustus).
I thought of asking before posting. because here I don't see such posts. it's
very rare.

